

Bootstrapped Startup Fitocracy Helps You Level Up in Real Life - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/09/bootstrapped-startup-fitocracy-helps-you-level-up-in-real-life-beta-invites-included/

======
MicahSeff
Sounds eerily similar to the Epic Win app, just focused on fitness rather than
generic self-improvement.

Nevertheless, I think that "gameifying" more aspects of people's lives will
directly result in an increase in the quality of those lives. Games provide
people with a near-instantaneous sense of achievement that they may not be
able to find in the "real world." Carrying these feelings of accomplishment
over to even the most mundane elements of individuals' lives should help to
make people fitter, happier, and more productive (heh).

